# Rhinestones on ROller skates



## ruiarahman (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi i got my blackroller skates in because we usualy go skating in the roller ring every week. but they are just black and boring and i wanna rhinestone them up. and I have been learning all these different techniques for rhinestone. Can it be done? can we put rhinestones on leather roller skates. the hotfix ones. Im not sure some people say it will melt and some people say you need a ultraviolet rhinestone machine? can you help me out any advice would be appreciated thanx, Ruia


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

They should be fine on leather, you would not touch the leather with the heat source (soldering iron or kandikane) and you can get stones without the hotfix which you then glue on using a recommened leather glue.


----------

